# Addicted?



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

What type of addict are you? Score one point for each you answer and share your total with all the rest of us saltheads


You won't take a vacation because you don't trust anyone with your tank
The fish have their own freezer/fridge for food and addatives
You stare at your tank more than your TV
You stare at your tank more than your spouse!!
Would rather buy a new skimmer than fix your car
New shipments of livestock at the LFS turn you on
Have waited in line at a LFS for a sale or a shipment
Consider "frag swaps" a vacation and a good investment!
You have owned 3 previous reef tanks and still dream of a larger one
designing your sump requires more effort and time than a space shuttle launch
Walking thru the supermarket and you see something in the freezer and wonder if your fish/coral would eat that
As wedding presents your friends give you gift cards to LFS's!!!
You have met at a Tim Horton's or gas station and made a shadey deal
Travel with a cooler bag...just in case
Your next house will have a Fishroom
Your existing house has a fishroom (you suck!)
Traveled atleast 60km to do a trade or buy
Tired at work due to being up too late reading saltie forums
Own punk/jerk of a fish/crab and can't wait until he jumps/falls out
Taken TTC or transit to a LFS
Been on one of Red's road trips!!
Have bought something from Sig (1 point for each time you bought something)
Been to the ultra amazing BBQ!!
Been to both BBQ's!!!
Your spouse is hooked!
Would rather buy vodka for your fish than yourself
Your aquarium has more lighting than your whole living room
Can't resist talking to your coworkers about fish and coral
Your monthly budget for your tank exceeds your monthly budget for gas in your car
1 point for every 10 gallons of total volume you have (105g = 11 points(round up))

Let's see who is addicted the most!!!!


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

24 points and a couple of new ideas


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Dax said:


> 24 points and a couple of new ideas


Awesome Eric! Can't wait to see you and your family at next years BBQ


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh I got 36 points.


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

12 + 15 (for the last part) = 37 total


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

34 points.... I am NOT an addict... there is no video... it does not exist.


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

15 + 70 for the last part ( I have a fish room!!) 

Sent from my tube on the lazy river


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You have 700 gallons of saltwater?? Holy jesus that would be expensive to do water changes!!!


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

Oops only about half of that is salt! Perhaps I didn't read the rules properly 

Sent from my tube on the lazy river


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

If we score high, is this what people think about us?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I am still in denial, thus can't, and won't post numbers. All I can say....

30. I score 20 points (I live in a small apartment....)

PS, there is more phyto, and freeze dried cyclops in my wine fridge, than wine....


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yikes. 38 (22 + 16).....

You've also forgotten:

Declared soft coral as part of your baggage from an international flight
Have prepared documentation to show your critters don't need CITES
Spent enough at shops to have orders done at wholesale prices
Have a frag tank
Have a QT tank
Have tried MH, T5HO and LED lighting
Have asked the SO if you REALLY need a couch, and wouldn't it make a great space for a 300g tank.
More than once thought about drowning the guy who beat you by 5 minutes to get a prize coral/fish/invert/whatever.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

18 + 2 (based on ameek's list)

the @#$#@ little @$$ hitchhikder crab that was so tiny and harmless has no grown into a seahorse killer, and when i rip apart my tank and finally get him, there will be hell to pay


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

lol 28....



Dax said:


> If we score high, is this what people think about us?


hahahahahahahahahaa


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I got a lonely 17....I think this means I need to up my game lol


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

good list.... 

now if you got 15/20 on those lists, you need HELP! LMAO


----------



## Chaoticblissx (Jan 5, 2013)

My addiction


You won't take a vacation because you don't trust anyone with your tank - have shortened trips to be back for maintenance
The fish have their own freezer/fridge for food and addatives - yes
You stare at your tank more than your TV - most of the time - there's a tank in every room
You stare at your tank more than your spouse!! - used to till she left lol
Would rather buy a new skimmer than fix your car - for sure!!
New shipments of livestock at the LFS turn you on - sometimes
Have waited in line at a LFS for a sale or a shipment - don't we all?!?
Consider "frag swaps" a vacation and a good investment! - you can't beat the prices!!
You have owned 3 previous reef tanks and still dream of a larger one - 7 tanks currently running and still want bigger!!!
designing your sump requires more effort and time than a space shuttle launch - calculations have to be perfect or you have to scrub the launch
Walking thru the supermarket and you see something in the freezer and wonder if your fish/coral would eat that - that came from the ocean.... maybe my nems will eat it??
As wedding presents your friends give you gift cards to LFS's!!! - Birthday and Christmas presents yes!!
You have met at a Tim Horton's or gas station and made a shadey deal - For sure! Easier to find than some off the path, around 5 corners and 10th house on the left house!
Travel with a cooler bag...just in case - styro cooler in van at all times!
Your next house will have a Fishroom - the next house will be planned AROUND the fish room. All plumbing will be installed before drywall and go to a central fishroom 
Your existing house has a fishroom (you suck!) - have 1 1/2 fish rooms and the rooms with tanks are also looking like more of a fish room lately
Traveled atleast 60km to do a trade or buy - a lot further!!!
Tired at work due to being up too late reading saltie forums - daily
Own punk/jerk of a fish/crab and can't wait until he jumps/falls out - he died already!!! 
Taken TTC or transit to a LFS - no
Been on one of Red's road trips!! - no, but run into him all the time and have hit the same stores at the same time as some of his trips
Have bought something from Sig (1 point for each time you bought something) - no
Been to the ultra amazing BBQ!! - no
Been to both BBQ's!!! - no
Your spouse is hooked! - she was....she actually stated this addiction...then she bailed lol
Would rather buy vodka for your fish than yourself - I stole vodka from the ex gf for the tank.... maybe thats why she left?!? lol
Your aquarium has more lighting than your whole living room - my house glows this amazing blue through every window!! screw the xmas lights this year!
Can't resist talking to your coworkers about fish and coral - occasionally
Your monthly budget for your tank exceeds your monthly budget for gas in your car - yep!
1 point for every 10 gallons of total volume you have (105g = 11 points(round up)) - 300g + sumps(let this account for rock and sand)

24+30=54


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

42

Shouldn't have done this survey. Now I feel bad. Like I need professional help. 



Dax said:


>


LMFAO


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

That is hilarious Kev!!! And yet so true


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> That is hilarious Kev!!! And yet so true


Dax posted it first. But it was so tiny nobody could see it. but even the mighty Aphrodite had a laugh!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

35 on the original list plus 4 if you add on Ameek's list.


ameekplec. said:


> Yikes. 38 (22 + 16).....
> 
> You've also forgotten:
> 
> ...


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I think these should also count...

-Can Identify fish and coral species by their Latin names.
-Your surgical tools for fragging would put small hospital ERs to shame.
-Have made killer homemade fish food but never made a meal fit for human consumption. (Kraft Dinner does not count)
-turned your kid's sandbox into DIY frag plug/reef rock molds 
-Fuss that your Skimmate isn't putrid enough.


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

I will admit i am addicted. i score 19+ 12 points for tank volume with another 200 gallons being set up. if you count my freshwater tanks that would add 40 points. Makes me happy my Dad and me work on the tanks as a team.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

freshwater tanks don't count since we all could make freshwater tanks out of our toilets and water coolers


----------

